# Leg of lamb with dried mint rub



## bgosnell151 (May 1, 2016)

I just put it on about an hour and a half ago.  It's currently just shy of 100 IT.  My question is, should I be concerned that the mint will come out bitter?

I will post pics and let you all know how it is.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

I am not a big fan of mint, so I don't use it very often.

So I can't help you with your question.

But I'm looking forward to seeing the finish!

Al


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Al!


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 1, 2016)

Out off the smoker for an hour nap












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 1, 2016)

All sliced up and looks/tastes awesome!!!













image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

Boy it sure looks awesome!

I absolutely love lamb!

Glad it turned out so well for you!

Al


----------

